# Henlei Stingray Pup!



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

This is the first pup from my wild caught P. Henlei group, born 2 1/2 weeks ago. A very healthy, huge female!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow congratulations!!!! That's so amazing...


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, thats wayyyy cool. Share some more pics of your tank man!


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Kooka said:


> Wow, thats wayyyy cool. Share some more pics of your tank man!


It's not a tank so much as it is a giant concrete pond 

Here's an old post from the original build - http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21521

And some photos of the adults. A bit old, but it'll give you an idea of what they look like - http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21521


----------

